# MK677 Lethargy and loss of strength



## AlexH96 (Jun 3, 2015)

So been on MK677 for a week now and over past 3 days I’ve started feeling lethargic as f**k and tired. I take 2 caps before bed every night as I’m cutting and don’t want the hunger side effect throughout the day hence why I take at night.

Also I’m weak as hell compared to a week ago when I started my cut but I think that’s simply down to cutting calories drastically instead of gradually and been in a calorific deficit. But not sure if MK is contributing as if anything it’s meant to help yield strength.

Has anyone else felt like this on MK?


----------



## Lawrence 82 (Jun 1, 2012)

personally couldnt stand MK677 vile stuff , has same side effects as yourself and tonnes of water retention


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Yeah, it's a horrible drug with way to many sides for very little return


----------



## AlexH96 (Jun 3, 2015)

What other side effects did you guys get? Was also considering taking MK while on my first ever test cycle is this a bad idea?



Lawrence 82 said:


> personally couldnt stand MK677 vile stuff , has same side effects as yourself and tonnes of water retention





G-man99 said:


> Yeah, it's a horrible drug with way to many sides for very little return


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Severe lethargy and excessive water retention, also my joints hurt. Looked and felt awful and couldn't train properly


----------



## B88F (Mar 22, 2021)

Actually gave me anxiety, and i'd tried many brands, all did the same, which is odd when tren doesn't even give me anxiety lol it is also known to increase prolactin so keep an eye on that side effect! Doesn't seem worth all the shit that can come with it!


----------



## AlexH96 (Jun 3, 2015)

Yeah I’ll probably cease use then after this tubs gone.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Sounds like you got legit mk677 

Pretty crap for gh 
Really good for feeling crap


----------



## AlexH96 (Jun 3, 2015)

So it’s a pointless thing to take? 


swole troll said:


> Sounds like you got legit mk677
> 
> Pretty crap for gh
> Really good for feeling crap


----------



## milzy (Aug 9, 2010)

It’s rubbish I couldn’t sleep properly on it so threw an almost full tub in the bin.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

AlexH96 said:


> So it’s a pointless thing to take?


Eh.. it does have SOME application, but it's very specific.

To quickly reel off an example :


Struggling to sleep
Struggling to eat
Willing to inject a 'basal' GHRH like cjc 1295 with dac to enhance the endogenous gh pulse of MK
Tight reign on blood glucose

Twin this with some lantus and you've got a pretty potent peptide combo. 

You could only meet a few of these criteria and not be very prone to ibutamoren sides and it still potentially be worth it also. 

Like with all drugs, horses for courses based off the individual, their goals, risk aversion and finances.


----------



## AlexH96 (Jun 3, 2015)

Right I see. My main purpose for taking it is I’m cutting in a calorie deficit and got told it will help with fat loss and retaining muscle mass that’s the sole purpose I wanted to try it so I’m guessing this is bulls**t?
But yeah was going to take it when I do my first ever test only cycle but I don’t think I will now as it’s making me feel tired, lethargic and down but again that could also be the dieting. 



swole troll said:


> Eh.. it does have SOME application, but it's very specific.
> 
> To quickly reel off an example :
> 
> ...


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

AlexH96 said:


> Right I see. My main purpose for taking it is I’m cutting in a calorie deficit and got told it will help with fat loss and retaining muscle mass that’s the sole purpose I wanted to try it so I’m guessing this is bulls**t?
> But yeah was going to take it when I do my first ever test only cycle but I don’t think I will now as it’s making me feel tired, lethargic and down but again that could also be the dieting.


It'll help nominally but any muscle preservation benefits that the endogenous gh secretion might bring will be offset either by the appetite increase making dietary adherence difficult and or the reduction in NEAT from the associated lethargy with mk677. 

If you want to exploit the gh avenue for assisted ffa liberation but cannot afford growth hormone (always the most favoruable by a long shot) then look into using a ghrp (other than mk) and ghrh and do some fasted cardio with a period of fasting afterwards to get the full 'fat burning' effect, for want of a better term. 

As always nutrition is everything though, gh and other secretagogues merely assist the fat liberation and utilisation process.


----------



## AlexH96 (Jun 3, 2015)

Thanks for the advice mate. While I’m here what’s your opinion on clen? 


swole troll said:


> It'll help nominally but any muscle preservation benefits that the endogenous gh secretion might bring will be offset either by the appetite increase making dietary adherence difficult and or the reduction in NEAT from the associated lethargy with mk677.
> 
> If you want to exploit the gh avenue for assisted ffa liberation but cannot afford growth hormone (always the most favoruable by a long shot) then look into using a ghrp (other than mk) and ghrh and do some fasted cardio with a period of fasting afterwards to get the full 'fat burning' effect, for want of a better term.
> 
> As always nutrition is everything though, gh and other secretagogues merely assist the fat liberation and utilisation process.


----------



## DarkStars (Oct 23, 2020)

AlexH96 said:


> So been on MK677 for a week now and over past 3 days I’ve started feeling lethargic as f**k and tired. I take 2 caps before bed every night as I’m cutting and don’t want the hunger side effect throughout the day hence why I take at night.
> 
> Also I’m weak as hell compared to a week ago when I started my cut but I think that’s simply down to cutting calories drastically instead of gradually and been in a calorific deficit. But not sure if MK is contributing as if anything it’s meant to help yield strength.
> 
> Has anyone else felt like this on MK?


First week on it I was very bloated and couldnt ever eat enough. It evened out eventally and appetite returned to normal. Only positive I noticed was that I slept much better on it. Very vivid dreams though. This was on 12.5mg daily. Sides would be worse if taking 25mg - like most do.


----------



## DarkStars (Oct 23, 2020)

Meant to add that I took berberine while on it - as I saw my blood glucose slowly creep up.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

AlexH96 said:


> Thanks for the advice mate. While I’m here what’s your opinion on clen?


You've potentially picked the 2 worst drugs for feeling awful on, mk and clen 

For me, I felt better using mk with all the sides mentioned so far than clen made me feel. Horrendous stuff, jitters, anxiety (never had this in my life), headaches, increased heart rate and the most severe cramps I've ever experienced, even adding taurine and potassium in didn't help


----------



## drwae (Jul 25, 2017)

G-man99 said:


> You've potentially picked the 2 worst drugs for feeling awful on, mk and clen
> 
> For me, I felt better using mk with all the sides mentioned so far than clen made me feel. Horrendous stuff, jitters, anxiety (never had this in my life), headaches, increased heart rate and the most severe cramps I've ever experienced, even adding taurine and potassium in didn't help


Very person dependent. I quite like the feeling of being on clen.


----------



## hondastu (Aug 25, 2016)

What brand are you using bud?


----------



## Lawrence 82 (Jun 1, 2012)

G-man99 said:


> Severe lethargy and excessive water retention, also my joints hurt. Looked and felt awful and couldn't train properly


X 2


----------



## OptimumPT (Feb 7, 2012)

MK is the only thing that packs size on my son ( 21yrs old & natty apart from LGD) his appetite is increased whereas usually he struggles to eat. Doesn’t seem to affect him with either lethargy or anxiety in fact I would say his anxiety & issues over his lack of size is improved by taking it. The SARM Guide recommended a 6 month stint but he cycles it for 12 weeks adding LGD for 8 of those weeks.


----------



## AlexH96 (Jun 3, 2015)

No mate I’m not on clen I was just asking about it as I was thinking of trying it.



G-man99 said:


> You've potentially picked the 2 worst drugs for feeling awful on, mk and clen
> 
> For me, I felt better using mk with all the sides mentioned so far than clen made me feel. Horrendous stuff, jitters, anxiety (never had this in my life), headaches, increased heart rate and the most severe cramps I've ever experienced, even adding taurine and potassium in didn't help


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

AlexH96 said:


> Thanks for the advice mate. While I’m here what’s your opinion on clen?


Let's keep it to this topic ITT 

But I discuss my views on clenbuterol here









Performance enhancing drug discussion: Clenbuterol


Use this thread to discuss, ask and answer questions regarding Clenbuterol (Clen) Clenbuterol is a sympathomimetic amine used by sufferers of breathing disorders as a decongestant and bronchodilator. People with chronic breathing disorders such as asthma use this as a bronchodilator to make...




www.uk-muscle.co.uk


----------



## AlexH96 (Jun 3, 2015)

Yeah I think if your using it to put on size it’s probably not as bad as your eating a lot of calories. I am doing it on a cut in a big calorie deficit so that’s probably a contributing factor


OptimumPT said:


> MK is the only thing that packs size on my son ( 21yrs old & natty apart from LGD) his appetite is increased whereas usually he struggles to eat. Doesn’t seem to affect him with either lethargy or anxiety in fact I would say his anxiety & issues over his lack of size is improved by taking it. The SARM Guide recommended a 6 month stint but he cycles it for 12 weeks adding LGD for 8 of those weeks.


----------



## Gym Tuppernation (Feb 4, 2021)

AlexH96 said:


> What other side effects did you guys get? Was also considering taking MK while on my first ever test cycle is this a bad idea?


I filled out like max on it! Water retention-definitely, but intra muscular! My appetite went through the roof too. Even though I started on 12.5mg per day, I still felt very lethargic ! This effect didn’t subside, I persevered for a few weeks in the hopes that it would pass but unfortunately it didn’t and I had to come off, I just got sick of feeling tired all the time.


----------



## Gym Tuppernation (Feb 4, 2021)

DarkStars said:


> First week on it I was very bloated and couldnt ever eat enough. It evened out eventally and appetite returned to normal. Only positive I noticed was that I slept much better on it. Very vivid dreams though. This was on 12.5mg daily. Sides would be worse if taking 25mg - like most do.


----------



## andew10102 (Jan 10, 2022)

MK-0677, a potent growth hormone-secretagogue mimetic, which works through the ghrelin receptor, improved stair climb and decreased falls in a 24-week study in patients who had had hip fracture [31]. There was, however, an increase in heart failure in the treated group. 

very few studies have been done because damage can be irreversible. the information is out there.


----------

